# 160kg woman has to buy two seats on Jetstar



## slim6y (Feb 3, 2009)

Finally...

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25001007-952,00.html

Though the funny part is she had to buy two seats that weren't even next to each other.

I've brought this up before - it annoys me that I get pinged for too much luggage and I weight in at 80kg and a 120kg man and his 25kg of luggage doesn't get charged extra.

It does cost the airline more to fly with the extra weight - I agree, but I am not 40kg heavier than the big fella.

Interesting concept - but Jetstar had some nerve to do this. I wonder what will happen, have they set a precedent?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 3, 2009)

Basically she wanted 2 seats, but only wanted to pay for one.
http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2009/02/03/26581_local-news.html
Staff told her they could do that for her, but then rang back to say she would have to pay for the 2nd seat.


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 3, 2009)

haha im not a small person but i dont fly so i can still laugh


----------



## jessb (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe they were silly enough to split the two seats up! That is the funniest bit imo. 

If airlines are being expected to give away two seats and only receive payment for one, then its hardly surprising that they are refusing to budge on this issue. Especially for budget airlines like jetstar and virgin who make their profits on high volume, low cost seating. They are a business, and if a passenger is not willing to accept their terms of travel (one seat and 20kg luggage) then they should look at alternatives, such as bus or train travel. 

I'm not claiming discrimination because I am only allowed to bring carry-on luggage to my super-cheap interstate flight next week (even though my luggage and myself combined still weigh less than half what passenger in the article weighs!) It amounts to the same thing - the conditions of purchase of the ticket. You accept them or choose another mode of transport.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Feb 3, 2009)

I weigh 52 kg - does this mean I can fly half price?


----------



## jessb (Feb 3, 2009)

tattoolizzie said:


> I weigh 52 kg - does this mean I can fly half price?


 
I thought the same thing... :lol:


----------



## Magpie (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck, my sons were a mere 13kg and had no luggage when we started having to pay full price for them. Tell me that's not a rip-off?


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's crap. I got so pissed off one time that when jetstar tried to charge me extra for my luggage (we soon found out they'd rigged their scales to make more profit) I opened my bag and dressed myself with everything in my luggage. This meant singlets, t-shirts, long sleeve shirts, jumper, and my suit jacket over the top. Then 3 pairs of jocks, a pair of shorts, and suit pants. Then 3 pairs of socks and my shoes. Haha that'll learn them!!!
I think we should all buy those fat suits, cut out all the stuffing, and pack ourselves with clothes and then they can shove it!


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 3, 2009)

Magpie said:


> Good luck, my sons were a mere 13kg and had no luggage when we started having to pay full price for them. Tell me that's not a rip-off?


 
If only they were siamese twins hey. Or do you think they'd still charge double?


----------



## megrim (Feb 3, 2009)

jessb said:


> They are a business, and if a passenger is not willing to accept their terms of travel (one seat and 20kg luggage) then they should look at alternatives, such as bus, train travel _*or aircraft carrier*_.




>_< I can't pass up a fat joke sorry.

It's okay, I'm no skinny minnie myself.


----------



## mungus (Feb 3, 2009)

tattoolizzie said:


> I weigh 52 kg - does this mean I can fly half price?


 

At that weight you can be classified as a child..............:shock:


----------



## jessb (Feb 3, 2009)

Magpie said:


> Good luck, my sons were a mere 13kg and had no luggage when we started having to pay full price for them. Tell me that's not a rip-off?


 
If you are paying full fare for them, then you are entitled to bring another 20kg of luggage on their ticket. It does, however mean you need to carry a backpack full of books, toys, games and crayons, TWO 20kg suitcases AND a tired, grizzly child... :?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 3, 2009)

After 2 years old, you pay full fare.
They are entitiled to luggage, but what does a 2YO need really?


----------



## tattoolizzie (Feb 3, 2009)

Magpie said:


> After 2 years old, you pay full fare.
> They are entitiled to luggage, but what does a 2YO need really?


 
ummm.... a pram, car seat, port a cot ....


----------



## Australis (Feb 3, 2009)

Magpie said:


> They are entitiled to luggage, but what does a 2YO need really?



A leash!


----------



## Squish (Feb 3, 2009)

They should totally charge *everyone* by weight, total of luggage and body weight, don't discriminate! If animals have to be really light weight to fly, then so do we! It's only natural


----------



## Australis (Feb 3, 2009)

Squish said:


> They should totally charge *everyone* by weight, total of luggage and body weight, don't discriminate! If animals have to be really light weight to fly, then so do we! It's only natural



Well, if thats the case, the line up to use the toilet at the airport will get a hell of a lot longer!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 3, 2009)

If she takes up 2 seats, I think its fair that she pays for 2 seats, that's 1 less seat they can put some one in an get a few more $. How ridiculous accusing them of discriminating against fat people!
There's so many funny things I could say to this but don't want to offend people


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 4, 2009)

Squish said:


> They should totally charge *everyone* by weight,


If they did that you'd fly for free. Lol.

But i totally agree that if your fat *** takes up 2 seats you should say for them both.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> A leash!


 
Muzzle too. 

This issue recently went through the courts in Canada. Large bottomed people won. I imagine the inevitable lawsuit will run in favor of the woman on grounds of discrimination. That said, is it discrimination against me when I get forced to sit under the sweaty flab wing of said woman, right next to the screaming 2 year old? I think so. I had better be getting bumped up to 1st class next time or there will be heck to pay!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 4, 2009)

Is the screaming two year old caught under the other fleshy wing?


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 4, 2009)

She probably complained about paying for 2 seats as she needs the money to keep up her figure!!
160kg thats huge, if a plane crash from excesive weight dont kill her, her weight certainly will!!


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 4, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> If she takes up 2 seats, I think its fair that she pays for 2 seats, that's 1 less seat they can put some one in an get a few more $. How ridiculous accusing them of discriminating against fat people!
> There's so many funny things I could say to this but don't want to offend people



I still don't see why she has to pay for two seats that aren't next to each other.


----------



## jessb (Feb 4, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> I still don't see why she has to pay for two seats that aren't next to each other.


 
no, that was clearly a stuff-up on the part of the airline!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 4, 2009)

BrownHash said:


> I still don't see why she has to pay for two seats that aren't next to each other.



I think that's media harping on about a company mistake.

I assume when they allocate seats do they have to allocate weights too??

But let's face it - she's two times me - whoooa - so if I had two of me I'd have to buy two seats - so should she.

But the point Jetstar appeared to be making was that no one could sit next to her because of her size, but then they booked separate seats.

Effectively the plane allocation for mass was still the same.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 4, 2009)

She's more than 3 of me so really I should only pay a 3rd of what she pays:shock: With the amount of over weight people steadily on the rise I think pricing will have to be based on peoples individual weight eventually.


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 4, 2009)

Descrimination. 

If she has a medical condition that contributes to her weight then she has a case for descrimination.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 4, 2009)

Magpie said:


> After 2 years old, you pay full fare.
> They are entitiled to luggage, but what does a 2YO need really?



We make the most of our kids when we travel OS, they don't go with much, but come home with full suitcases....usually full of hand carved timber reptiles, paintings, clothes ect ect...... they earn their way! 
I don't really care about prices, but if you want two seats well.... pay up or shut up... my main concern is that we get there and back alive, and that my luggage ends up on the same flight..


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

And we're off....


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 4, 2009)

The air line should include some larger seats for those who are overweight or have disabilities.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh..and that no one vomits near me.... had a flight to Tassie once that we had to lift our feet whilst a brown river of corn and carrots went under....not good.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh Jason....that's topped my worse travel stories combined....is there a green smiley face? :?


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 4, 2009)

She has a case, and i think a good one.

The reality is overweight people are descriminated against every day.

If she has an underlying medical condition she will no doubt win. And at that weight she most likely does have a medical condtion.

As for people paying according to there body weight thats stupidity.

That is 100% descrimination and would not be legal.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm lucky I look at the bright side of everything and thought it was funny.... my wife hasn't the same approach to life.... wasn't a good way to start the honeymoon for her..


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

I know it's wrong to be laughing....but damn.....


----------



## bump73 (Feb 4, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> She has a case, and i think a good one.
> 
> The reality is overweight people are descriminated against every day.
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree that if she has a medical condition that caused her obesity she has been discriminated against...

BUT if she has a medical condition CAUSED by her obesity ( which a hell of a lot of overweight people do) then she should quit her whinging...

Ben


----------



## pepper (Feb 4, 2009)

seumas12345 said:


> I think it's crap. I got so pissed off one time that when jetstar tried to charge me extra for my luggage (we soon found out they'd rigged their scales to make more profit) I opened my bag and dressed myself with everything in my luggage. This meant singlets, t-shirts, long sleeve shirts, jumper, and my suit jacket over the top. Then 3 pairs of jocks, a pair of shorts, and suit pants. Then 3 pairs of socks and my shoes. Haha that'll learn them!!!
> I think we should all buy those fat suits, cut out all the stuffing, and pack ourselves with clothes and then they can shove it!



Would love to have been in line waiting to check in to see that.........That's a classic


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 4, 2009)

after reading the article and seeing the picture,I believe that if she couldve sat comfortably,in one seat without disturbing her neighbour in the next seat ,one price ticket shouldve been issued,how ever if this was not the case then yes two seats to be occupied then she needs to pay for two BUT as this airline ripped her off and her two seats were not even together I believe she shouldve gotten her trip for free and given a complimentry flight as well maybe jetstar will learn by this (highly doubt it) and have people working there that can use commonsense as well as common deciency when dealing with human beings, would be like going to a resturant and making the skeletal woman sit out the back because she was too disturbing to look at and to fight the urges of wanting to force feed her ..without knowing she has a high metabolic rate and eats more then the local body builder,senario.


----------



## FAY (Feb 4, 2009)

That's it!...no more flying for me.....................:evil:


----------



## JasonL (Feb 4, 2009)

Just of note, on my recent trip to Cairns, as I had to pack a swag and tent, fishing gearect ect.. I went a couple of Kgs over my " allowed" limit (23kg)... and nothing was said... that was with Virgin.


----------



## jessb (Feb 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> And we're off....


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dutchie_Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Or she could of shut up and flown with a different airline. If I have the right to choose which businesses I use surely businesses have the right to choose their clients. Everyone wants something for free.


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 4, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> The reality is overweight people are descriminated against every day.
> 
> If she has an underlying medical condition she will no doubt win. And at that weight she most likely does have a medical condtion.
> 
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly on that point, about overweight people being discriminated against, but to be honest, if the lady asked for a second seat, then it's only fair that she does pay for it. It's the way I am myself, if I ask for something, then I expect to pay for it, even with friends and family, however, if it's offered, then I hope that it is offered in the spirit of giving, and not expected to be paid for!

I find it totally discriminating, and not a little humiliating, when sunbathing on the beach, that Greenpeace keeps coming up and trying to push me back out to sea off the beach!!!!! heh heh!!


----------



## jessb (Feb 4, 2009)

bump73 said:


> I have to agree that if she has a medical condition that caused her obesity she has been discriminated against...
> 
> BUT if she has a medical condition CAUSED by her obesity ( which a hell of a lot of overweight people do) then she should quit her whinging...
> 
> Ben


 
No Ben, just ignore ignore ignore! It was working so well!!! :lol:


----------



## tattoolizzie (Feb 4, 2009)

jessb said:


> No Ben, just ignore ignore ignore! It was working so well!!! :lol:


 
pmsl


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> She has a case, and i think a good one.
> 
> The reality is overweight people are descriminated against every day.
> 
> ...



How is it discrimination? She is taking up two seats, she can pay for 2 seats. She weighs more than 2 average people, more weight on the plane that 2 people taking up the 2 seats she is taking up, it cost the airline more, so why should she get a discount because she made herself that size? (If it was caused from a medical condition it would have said so in the article)


----------



## Schlumpe (Feb 4, 2009)

Perhaps it comes down to a Power to Weight ratio. 
OK now I’m stretching this but . . . lets say the plane can hold 200 (average weight) people and luggage and take off . In this case the airline (A BUSINESS) would have to limit it to 100 (160kg) people and luggage. So they would only get half of the profit of the flight. 

Why not ask for double the price. If the weight is double.

Works the same with Freight. 

Notice I didn’t dare mention inflight meals. OOH UPSIZE ME PLEASE.

Flamesuit and popcorn is ready.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Schlumpe said:


> Perhaps it comes down to a Power to Weight ratio.
> OK now I’m stretching this but . . . lets say the plane can hold 200 (average weight) people and luggage and take off . In this case the airline (A BUSINESS) would have to limit it to 100 (160kg) people and luggage. So they would only get half of the profit of the flight.
> 
> Why not ask for double the price. If the weight is double.
> ...



Well put! You really cant argue against that!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 4, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Well put! You really cant argue against that!



You can - next time I go to the post office to send my 600g parcel and they say sorry, it's going to cost double if it was just 500g, I am going to call discrimination straight away!

By the way Schlumpe - I tend to think you may have a good point tho


----------



## funcouple (Feb 4, 2009)

Jetstar strike again. think twice before you book your next flight


----------



## slim6y (Feb 4, 2009)

funcouple said:


> Jetstar strike again. think twice before you book your next flight



Why?

If they can guarantee I won't sit next to a fat person I'm more likely to book with Jetstar than with other airlines...

Maybe that's what you meant by thinking twice.. If you do book with another airline you might get lumbered with less room than on Jetstar! 

So I agree with your statement - I am only going to book with companies that can guarantee me a full seat


----------



## Danni (Feb 4, 2009)

I am only 4 ft 11" ... i should get on for half price


----------



## rebeccalg (Feb 4, 2009)

I bet she asks for two large big mac meals when she goes to maccas too! I wonder if maccas charges for both meals?

I have a thyroid disease which makes me gain weight.... but I'm still less than half her size.


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 4, 2009)

she's a fat chick who cares :shock:


----------



## edgewing (Feb 4, 2009)

Schlumpe said:


> Perhaps it comes down to a Power to Weight ratio.
> OK now I’m stretching this but . . . lets say the plane can hold 200 (average weight) people and luggage and take off . In this case the airline (A BUSINESS) would have to limit it to 100 (160kg) people and luggage. So they would only get half of the profit of the flight.
> 
> Why not ask for double the price. If the weight is double.
> ...



They would take more people and your luggage would be coming later but yes it does all come down to takeoff weight and performance. Also going out of Cairns being a bit hotter means you can't carry quite as much weight as say coming out of Hobart on a winters day.

Having been on the receiving end mid last year, of a very large gentleman, farting and belching his way across the pacific (13 hours) of it, I can sympathise with those who have to sit next to said buxom woman. Even the flight attendants were starting to get a bit jack of the odour emanating from the seat next to me.


----------



## bruce34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Squish said:


> They should totally charge *everyone* by weight, total of luggage and body weight, don't discriminate! If animals have to be really light weight to fly, then so do we! It's only natural[/quote
> Have to agree.....


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 5, 2009)

The airline should provide disabled and larger seats for people with disabilitiies or weight issues.

The fact that trains, bus's, taxis and other private transport do this shows the airline industry is behind the times.

Clearly descrimination and i hope she wins.


----------



## Hetty (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not discrimination, she costs more to fly for the airline and others are paying for it.

Larger seats for obese people? That's saying that it's okay to be obese. What next, larger meals for obese people on airlines?


----------



## jessb (Feb 5, 2009)

In that case, I want a larger seat too, as I have a disability - it's called long legs, and the existing economy seats don't have enough room for me! :lol: So instead of squishing up into a small seat and making do with the space I have, I will claim discrimination and demand two seats, or hell, even maybe an upgrade to business class!


----------



## aussie.snakes (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> The airline should provide disabled and larger seats for people with disabilitiies or weight issues.
> 
> The fact that trains, bus's, taxis and other private transport do this shows the airline industry is behind the times.
> 
> Clearly descrimination and i hope she wins.


 
Overweight people are hurting themselves and you want airlines to encourage them to continue harming themselves. Everyone is becoming too American (sorry to any Americans). No one ever seems to care about the business. Why should a business pay extra to allow someone to use there service? It costs them extra!

Overweight people are costing our health system way too much. People shouldn't be encouraging obesity.

Next time you are at the shops count the overweight people that walk past you. It is scary!

Good on Jetstar for taking a stand. It is not fair for them to have to pay extra for someones lack of self control and effort to organise their time better and exercise.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 5, 2009)

It's sad, but we seem to be becoming a more litigious society (just like the A word). What stirkes me as ridiculous about this story is that she was perfectly okay with paying the extra fare initially and in fact she was the one to raise the possibility. Her problem with the situation didn't start until the airline changed their minds at the last moment. I don't see how some paper pusher stuffing up their job equates to a discrimination law suit.


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 5, 2009)

Well over half of Australia is overweight.

I will say again if trains, taxis, and bus are all putting in larger seats for overweight people then why should planes be exempt? 

Clearly descrimination.

With half of Australia overweight i suggest all you overweight haters and descriminators take note.

Anyway lets wait and see how she goes with her court case i am confident she will win.


----------



## Emzie (Feb 5, 2009)

tattoolizzie said:


> I weigh 52 kg - does this mean I can fly half price?



i weigh 43kg how much to pay?


----------



## aussie.snakes (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Well over half of Australia is overweight.
> 
> I will say again if trains, taxis, and bus are all putting in larger seats for overweight people then why should planes be exempt?
> 
> ...


 
If they do it to themselves they get what is coming to them.
Edit: I don't think anyone hates them. Just don't think they should be treated special.


----------



## Slugga!! (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a mate who is 6'5, and would weigh in at bout 130kg easily...

he is a professional body builder... stuffed if im gonna tell him he pays more for his economy class tickets!! he suffers enough just trying to fit into the damn seats!! haha.. even he has admitted that he feels sorry for the people that have to sit next to him... (and reckons peoples faces are priceless when they realise they are sitting next to him!!) lol

and i can just imagine the new 'fat rule' where everyone has to get their BMI measured when you check in... 

'ahem, sorry sir/madam.. you are too fat... please pay the extra 8 dollars per kilo, or leave'.. 'thankyou for flying jetstar'.... LMAO!!! 

it would make the lineup wait a little more interesting!!!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 5, 2009)

Slugga!! said:


> i have a mate who is 6'5, and would weigh in at bout 130kg easily...
> 
> he is a professional body builder... stuffed if im gonna tell him he pays more for his economy class tickets!! he suffers enough just trying to fit into the damn seats!! haha.. even he has admitted that he feels sorry for the people that have to sit next to him... (and reckons peoples faces are priceless when they realise they are sitting next to him!!) lol
> 
> ...



While I won't say this to his face, and I'm sure you can tell that I'm not typing this - I think if someone wants to body build that's their choice... why should I have to pay for the extra fuel for their choices - gee, it's all about me me me here (hehe).

Honestly, it's their choice to do it, so they should, if they do so wish to fly and the rule is pay by weight, then they should pay....

But I'd probably not tell him that hehe!


----------



## rebeccalg (Feb 5, 2009)

maybe airlines should take some measurements... at the check in counter you can have a " if you aren't taller than my arm, you are too smalll to ride" man. But instead a " if you can't fit between my arms you need two chairs to ride" man! lol.


----------



## jessb (Feb 5, 2009)

rebeccalg said:


> maybe airlines should take some measurements... at the check in counter you can have a " if you aren't taller than my arm, you are too smalll to ride" man. But instead a " if you can't fit between my arms you need two chairs to ride" man! lol.


 
LOL people will start pre-flight purging, kinda like jockeys do before a race - fasting and taking diuretics in the lead-up to the big flight!


----------



## palmej (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Well over half of Australia is overweight.
> 
> I will say again if trains, taxis, and bus are all putting in larger seats for overweight people then why should planes be exempt?
> 
> ...



well maybe they should start losing some weight then.
everyone that is overweight or obese shouldnt complain unless its because of a medical condition. Why should jetstar and other companys spend lots of money on seats that are for people who plainly can't look after themselves, why should they get special treatment if they did this to themselves in the first place.

The only thing she should be angry about is that they didn't put the seats next to each other.


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 5, 2009)

palmej said:


> well maybe they should start losing some weight then.
> everyone that is overweight or obese shouldnt complain unless its because of a medical condition. Why should jetstar and other companys spend lots of money on seats that are for people who plainly can't look after themselves, why should they get special treatment if they did this to themselves in the first place.
> 
> The only thing she should be angry about is that they didn't put the seats next to each other.


 
Exactly. If it isnt a medical condition (which i personally think is getting way overused now), it is her fault she doesnt get off her fat behind and go do exercise. It may seem harsh but if people think that this is discriminating then they are most likely overweight themselves and they should go do exercise aswell.


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 5, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Well over half of Australia is overweight.
> 
> I will say again if trains, taxis, and bus are all putting in larger seats for overweight people then why should planes be exempt?
> 
> ...


 
And why should they put larger seats in? IMO people should lose weight if they dont fit in the seat or stand up or walk. You are going way over the top by calling people overweight haters and discriminaters.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dan19 said:


> And why should they put larger seats in? IMO people should lose weight if they dont fit in the seat or stand up or walk. You are going way over the top by calling people overweight haters and discriminaters.


 
Well i'll say it loud and say it proud...I AM AN OVERWEIGHT HATER AND DISCRIMINATOR (unless it's due to a medical condition:lol

I mean, really just lose the weight if you dont fit in the seat or pay for 2, end of story......


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 5, 2009)

Dan19 said:


> You are going way over the top



Isn't that what horsesrule does best? That, and being ridiculously old fashioned :lol:

Maybe she should walk to where she wants to go. That might help her a little


----------



## natrix (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe the Airline could help by twinning an obese person up with an anorexic next to them.:shock:


----------



## aussie.snakes (Feb 6, 2009)

natrix said:


> Maybe the Airline could help by twinning an obese person up with an anorexic next to them.:shock:


 
Lol, only problem is there are thousand times more overweight people. On the plus side the anorexic person might not finish all their meal. Everyone would be happy 

(Although I guess Jetstar doesn't usually have meals so their goes that idea )


----------



## tattoolizzie (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe the overweight people could be made to sit next my 3 year old (who weighs 17 kg and has to pay full fare).


----------



## REDbiv (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm 110kg's. I'm not a lot bigger in size than most people (truckie who does manual handling of heavy stuff, decent amount of muscle with a small truckie gut :lol, and my family's got a lot of larger people. I gotta laugh at heaps of the comments made. If someone's 160kg's that legitimaty takes up 2 seats, then they should pay 2 seats. 



> maybe airlines should take some measurements... at the check in counter you can have a " if you aren't taller than my arm, you are too smalll to ride" man. But instead a " if you can't fit between my arms you need two chairs to ride" man! lol.


 Brilliant! 

If you're "fat", you need to exercise. We are a nation of "acceptance" of everyone. Murderers get 10yrs, then parole, we welcome them back into society. I don't agree with racism (the hatred), I don't agree with hatred of anything, but we do need to have the balls to say "you stuffed up, pay the price (murder, assult, etc)" and "you are too large for one seat, please, if you wish to use the business we provide, pay accordingly". 

There's no need to be nasty to them, but there's no need for fat/large people to call discrimination, when someone else is made to suffer next to them. I hate sitting next to other people at the cinema cause my shoulders are too wide and seats too small. I'm uncomfortable, and i'd say so are they. I try to sit in an area convienient for them and me to limit amount of discomfort

There needs to be a limit of profit farming by comanies with them having tiny seats, but a reasonable size seat and room. If you're too big, pay for the extra room.


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 7, 2009)

no offence to overweight peeps out there, but this is what happened

after work i catch the train home, and on a stinking hot day similar to today, i chose to sit on a 3 seater, but had 2 occupants on it already. 
2 ladies were already seated, and each of them were the same size. their size was nearly twice as wide as i was. So i took the seat and made a big mistake. My spine was bent almost like an S shape for about 4 stops. After that i was aching, my thighs was smacked on one of the lady to me left. i couldnt move... her shoulders nudged me shoulders to the right of the seat, causing the S effect. After 4 stops i found a vacant seat and quickly jumped on it.... my back was sore.

Now when there are no seats and if there is one left with large person, im happy to stand.


----------

